# help in wall speakers or orb audio



## big7ben7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello I’m building a new home with pre wired for 7.1 surround sound in the ceiling .I’m thinking about getting in -Wall speakers or orb audio speakers .I have some different ones I’m looking at see below .But would like some feedback .. 

http://www.orbaudio.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=32


http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...akers&lp=4&type=product&cp=2&id=1151658127370

http://www.shopallelectronics.com/N...ls.aspx?pid=27412&pin=7777893&id=DGBuWEOnvaQ=

http://www.htd.com/in-wall-ceiling-speakers/high-definition/HD-R80-ceiling-speakers#ReviewHeader

onkyo 650 
4 buttkickers
onkyo ht 6100 7.1 
samsung ln650a
playstation 3
driectvhddvr
sonicview


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Give this thread a good read before you go that route, You may want to rethink your decision.


----------



## big7ben7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks tonyvdb .I read your post .Thank you for your insight .I really don’t want anything big bulky .And I know nothing about in wall speakers or these orb audio so im just fishing around to see what would fit my my situation.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It can sometimes be a compromise, dont get to concerned about it. 
Are you willing to try at last getting some decent front speakers? How much do you think you want to spend on speakers.


----------



## big7ben7 (Sep 1, 2008)

I could spend about 1500 .


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Does this include a subwoofer? I really like this package. for the money its a great deal and they sound fantastic. You could upgrade the sub to something a bit larger and still stay in your budget.


----------



## big7ben7 (Sep 1, 2008)

How would you position the speakers 7.1 surround sound in a living room is 16x19 .How far should my couch be back from the back wall with the 2 speakers .How far should the 2 speakers on the sides of me be positioned if hung on the ceiling ?


----------



## big7ben7 (Sep 1, 2008)

That does look nice
This is what I have now.
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-HT-S6100-Channel-Receiver-Speaker/dp/B001AMY7ZQ[/ame] 

But I have a 1 year old keeps knocking the speakers off the stands and have another one on the way in 3 months .So that’s another thing to get the speakers off the ground.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can place the rear and side speakers about 7' off the floor and angle them down so they point at the area in front of the seating position. Look here for ideal positioning.


----------



## big7ben7 (Sep 1, 2008)

thank you for the link


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

big7ben7 said:


> That does look nice
> This is what I have now.
> http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-HT-S6100-Channel-Receiver-Speaker/dp/B001AMY7ZQ
> 
> But I have a 1 year old keeps knocking the speakers off the stands and have another one on the way in 3 months .So that’s another thing to get the speakers off the ground.


Thats a good starter system, The receiver will do you for the time being. I understand the speaker with kids problem as my 2 year old has done damage to my $1800 speakers but I repaired them without any damage. by mounting them higher up that is going to help, its not ideal for the fronts but in your situation it is a satisfactory compromise. Is the room your using already dry-walled and finished? You could build them into coves into the wall and cover them with a white thin cloth as long as the leading edge of the speaker is sticking out just a little bit you wont change the sonics of the speaker too much.


----------



## big7ben7 (Sep 1, 2008)

No they haven’t started building but I need all specs where I want to put everything by the end of the month for contracting purposes .I’m just wondering if the orb audio is the way to go .I know im sacrificing some but I have to do what I got to do .I f you had to what in wall speakers would you get I could go a little higher if I had to.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Good quality in walls cost about two or three times as much to get the same quality. I dont have knowledge of any that I would recommend however if you can find some that have tweeters that swivel that is a big improvement as you can angle them to point at where you sit.


----------



## big7ben7 (Sep 1, 2008)

What do you think about these ?

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/SPEAKERCRAFT-THREE-CEILING-SPEAKERS-ASM93831/dp/B000X3B2BK[/ame]


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have heard that they are a decent product. The tweeter does swivel so thats a good thing.


----------



## big7ben7 (Sep 1, 2008)

if you could get these for 200.00 as piece would you do it?
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/SPEAKERCRAFT-THREE-CEILING-SPEAKERS-ASM93831/dp/B000X3B2BK/[/ame]


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

They are a good speaker for $200. I personally could not go with in walls or in ceiling speakers but thats just my choice. Its up to you.


----------

